

Zappos great customer service - PeterRosdahl
http://www.sitelead.com/blog/zappos-live-chat/2009/06/01

======
mahmud
Summary: Someone goes trolling Zappos' customer support with stupid questions
and is supprised when he receives a polite reception.

Flagged for being useless.

